# FA Poll I



## LillyBBBW (Apr 20, 2008)

Anonymous poll. It would be interesting to see the dynamic here. Maybe we'll be surprised, maybe we won't be surprised at all.

EDIT: Sorry about the mispellings in the poll folks, and sorry for not mentioning fat guys as well as girls. This poll is for everybody.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 20, 2008)

*Out but not broadcasted*

Actually, I'm _proud_ about it too, but it's not something I yell to the world. I do not see it as something that needs to be broadcast to everyone. It's just me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2008)

Out, loud and proud

hellz yeah.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 20, 2008)

I voted out and not broadcasting. However, I guess you could call me out and proud if you watch what my eyes are looking at through the day...


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 20, 2008)

I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 20, 2008)

The last option is .. so amazingly hillarious.

I voted the first, I guess I'm that if I write articles and blog about it. But it's not like I meet people and punch them in the throat while screaming "I <3 FATTIES" =D. Could be a good plan though.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> But it's not like I meet people and punch them in the throat while screaming "I <3 FATTIES" =D. Could be a good plan though.



That sounds like fun! Care to start the cult?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> That sounds like fun! Care to start the cult?



I'm up for it.

Also, out but not broadcasted. I'll talk about it if it comes up, or is relevant to the conversation- for example, I've actually spoken up about size acceptance on several occasions. But I'm not going to bring it up out of the blue.

A while back, I treated it as a huge secret. A few years ago, I didn't _tell people about it_, I _confided in _them. I didn't like that, but I went with it. I dunno when or how it happened, but I've grown to the point now where it's no secret. I don't hide it, and I'm working to be even more open about it.

I don't know that I'll ever be "loud", as that's not really who I am about _any_thing, but I'm most certainly proud, and I'm becoming more and more comfortable with this openness. It's a wonderful, liberating feeling, and I'd recommend it to anyone who voted anywhere below the first few options.


----------



## Robbie G. (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm with the first few posters. I love the whole package the big girls have. I've always appreciated their beauty. Those who know me know that. But I'm never shy in any company to express my thoughts when a big girls passes by. Just like any other guy.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

I chose out but not broadcasting, it was between that and beauty is beauty, I'd date a fat girl, but since I would go fat over thin in most situations, I went with the former. A couple people know, but again I'm not going to random people and screaming BRING ON THE FAT CHICKS!!!!!. Although, I wouldn't mind trying the punchintheneckI<3FATTIES combo. :eat2:

I third the cult idea


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2008)

*Beauty is beauty, I'd date a thin girl*

Fixed.
As Dave Chapelle once said: "OHHHH!!! ALL UP IN YO FACE!" 

It changes with my mood! I'm FLY!!! :bow: 
But normally I'm sitting somewhere above the supposed "Norm."

I'm out, if you will. If anyone asks, I always say yes, but I haven't joined the I love fatties punch cult... yet....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 20, 2008)

Out, loud and proud!!!!! Everyone I know knows what I like.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> *
> 
> 
> I'm out, if you will. If anyone asks, I always say yes, but I haven't joined the I love fatties punch cult... yet.... *


*

"yet" being the key word. we have a good healthcare plan, not one of those "lets kill ourselves to join the mothership", and did we mention the fatties?*


----------



## furious styles (Apr 20, 2008)

Remember guys, this needs to be done with a really detached, wide eyed expression and a huge toothy smile. It adds to the overall effect.


----------



## Bogey1942 (Apr 20, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.


I'm with Conrad ... I'm out ... and agree that there's a firm, dignified approach. That's what I try to follow.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> The last option is .. so amazingly hillarious.
> 
> I voted the first, I guess I'm that if I write articles and blog about it. But it's not like I meet people and punch them in the throat while screaming "I <3 FATTIES" =D. Could be a good plan though.



I am seriously considering getting FA embroidered on a ring so I can do this and y'know, I don't want them to forget that they've met a true FA for a while. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm working my way out.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 20, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I'm working my way out.



GOOD LUCK AGAINNNNNNN!! lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 20, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.



I was so afraid to post this I posted it and promptly ran away.  This subject often brings up so much controversy I knew that these kinds of 'in between' questions would be raised. The poll only allows you to use so many descriptive words in the line so I had to improvise a few times. This was the best I could do.


----------



## Blanka (Apr 20, 2008)

I would say that I'm somewhere between the first two options. Just about everyone I know knows my taste in woman but I don't go around announcing to random strangers "I love fat chicks". However my best friend loves my taste in women and that is practically how he introduces me to people now.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 20, 2008)

I know what you mean, Lilly. I am out and proud, but the loud part of it would be having a beautiful big girl on my arm and letting that do all the talking for me. 

That speaks volumes.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 20, 2008)

Dayum, BothGunsBlazing, you can carry fat chicks on yo arm?



















Or do you mean to represent Stan's sort of "big girl on arm"?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 20, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.



Seconded. .


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Good thread Lilly


----------



## imfree (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so much FA that I even love being fat, myself.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I know what you mean, Lilly. I am out and proud, but the loud part of it would be having a beautiful big girl on my arm and letting that do all the talking for me.
> 
> That speaks volumes.




*hugs BGB*


----------



## nsandru (Apr 20, 2008)

I have never made any secret of my preference for fat girls, but I don't broadcast it either. Anyway I am no longer looking - in 2001 I met a gorgeous SSBBBW on Yahoo, then we went on a cruise in the Bahamas in Sept. 2002 and eventually we got married in 2003. In April 2005 our son Chris arrived and another little one is on the way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow. It seems the BBWs outnumber the FAs here by almost double. When I thought up these two polls I hadn't intended on looking at those stats but they seem to stick out to me looking at them now. The men come off as far more confident about their prefferences ratio wise compared to the women about their size. I haven't done the actual math though.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. It seems the *BBWs outnumber the FAs *here by almost double. When I thought up these two polls I hadn't intended on looking at those stats but they seem to stick out to me looking at them now. The men come off as far more confident about their prefferences ratio wise compared to the women about their size. I haven't done the actual math though.



cough*gender bias*cough

Heh. But I saw you edited it to include females so I tease. I said out but not broadcasting. Sandie SR once wrote about being fat that it wasn't a pride issue b/c it was just who she was like having long hair. I feel that way about liking fat guys; it's nothing to be loud or proud over because it's just what I like, but i've never been "in" about it. Like in many cases of somebody being gay, others can tell ("Hey, Chris Farley is hot!) whether or not you actively say anything.


----------



## butch (Apr 21, 2008)

I voted in both polls, Lilly, since I am fat and a FFA. That might skew your results, though, 

For the record, I picked beauty is beauty, I'd date a fat (person) not because I don't have specific attractions to fat folks, but because I have been known to be attracted to thin people, too. Sometimes personality trumps body type.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> cough*gender bias*cough
> 
> Heh. But I saw you edited it to include females so I tease. I said out but not broadcasting. Sandie SR once wrote about being fat that it wasn't a pride issue b/c it was just who she was like having long hair. I feel that way about liking fat guys; it's nothing to be loud or proud over because it's just what I like, but i've never been "in" about it. Like in many cases of somebody being gay, others can tell ("Hey, Chris Farley is hot!) whether or not you actively say anything.



LOL! I had all the questions numbered and written out in advance and I was so proud of myself. Then the damned poll machine kept rejecting everything and I was stuck in the post netherworld trying to edit and redo the questions to have almost the same meaning. Then hit 'send' and your face popped immediatley into my head. lol I was so frantic to hit the 'back' button, EVERYTHING trying to go back and fix it but it was gone. The only thing I could do was stuff my mouth to the ears with crow and edit the post.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

butch said:


> I voted in both polls, Lilly, since I am fat and a FFA. That might skew your results, though,
> 
> For the record, I picked beauty is beauty, I'd date a fat (person) not because I don't have specific attractions to fat folks, but because I have been known to be attracted to thin people, too. Sometimes personality trumps body type.



My first attempt at putting together polls in any setting that went beyond 'Ginger or Maryanne?' For many reasons these polls are unscientific but still interesting. I am surprised by the results in some cases, not surprised in others. I hope more people decide to participate. I'm thinking of doing a separate poll for BHMs just to see if there is a difference in dynamic among them even if only slight.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Apr 21, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.



I'm the same. I'm quiet yet reserved. If you ask me I tell you that I'm an FA. I like to write about it and talk about though, like anything else.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 21, 2008)

> LOL! I had all the questions numbered and written out in advance and I was so proud of myself. Then the damned poll machine kept rejecting everything and I was stuck in the post netherworld trying to edit and redo the questions to have almost the same meaning. *Then hit 'send' and your face popped immediatley into my head. *lol I was so frantic to hit the 'back' button, EVERYTHING trying to go back and fix it but it was gone. The only thing I could do was stuff my mouth to the ears with crow and edit the post.



Cue music.

"Have I told...you lately...that I love you? Have I told you...there's no one else..."


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> I am most definitely out, and have been for many years. I think there is probably another step between "out, loud, proud" and "out but not broadcasted." I have never been a fan of loud in-your-face activism. I prefer the firm, yet dignified approach.



Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## butch (Apr 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My first attempt at putting together polls in any setting that went beyond 'Ginger or Maryanne?' For many reasons these polls are unscientific but still interesting. I am surprised by the results in some cases, not surprised in others. I hope more people decide to participate. I'm thinking of doing a separate poll for BHMs just to see if there is a difference in dynamic among them even if only slight.



I think a BHM poll would be interesting, in exactly the way you've pointed out. Thanks for putting them together, Lilly.

As an aside, I think my question would be 'the skipper or Maryanne?'


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.capecodtoday.com/blogs/index.php/Sonntag I'm using my blog at capecodtday.com to try to educate CapeCodders about the scene but it's like swimming upstream. There are 2 SSBBWs, both probably too young for me, whom you guys would adore but they're both working two jobs and not on the Net that much... I haven't broached the subject of DIM with either... So close to Heather's hotbed hub of Boston yet so culturally disparate. I'll keep trying, or maybe I'll go back to the Mainland...


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow. It seems the BBWs outnumber the FAs here by almost double. When I thought up these two polls I hadn't intended on looking at those stats but they seem to stick out to me looking at them now. The men come off as far more confident about their prefferences ratio wise compared to the women about their size. I haven't done the actual math though.



You know, Lilly, I've been thinking about that myself lately. It seems like no matter what site you're on that caters to us, and by us I mean everybody, there is always more women than men. Always. I wonder why that is too.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Apr 21, 2008)

FA proud here

Meat is for the MAN. Bones are for the dawg


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I know what you mean, Lilly. I am out and proud, but the loud part of it would be having a beautiful big girl on my arm and letting that do all the talking for me.
> 
> That speaks volumes.



Did I rep you for this already? Just checking.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 22, 2008)

Everyone I associate with knows I'm out of the FA closet... some critizise me, some question me about what an FA is. Doesn't bother me, though.


----------



## butch (Apr 22, 2008)

olwen said:


> You know, Lilly, I've been thinking about that myself lately. It seems like no matter what site you're on that caters to us, and by us I mean everybody, there is always more women than men. Always. I wonder why that is too.



I've seen the '10 %' stat pop up here now and again, in that the rumor is at some time somebody determined that 10% of the male population is a FA. So, if that is true (or close to true), then it makes perfect sense that there are lots more fat women here than FAs, because the percentage of fat women (at least in the US) is higher than 10%.

But I'm a math faliure, so I could very well be wrong in this assertion.


----------



## Duniwin (Apr 22, 2008)

I said I'm _working my way out_. If someone asked me "do you like fat girls?" I would probably be embarrassed and say yes, but the question has never come up and I'm not the type to broadcast my sexuality or feelings.
I've only had one romantic relationship, with a girl who weighed around 170 when we met and got up to 224 at her heaviest. She figured out that I was attracted to her fat before I really put it into words.
Being a long time youth member and adult volunteer in the Boy Scouts of America, I guess I have kind of embraced the "don't ask don't tell" policy on sexuality. It's just not the subject of many of my conversations.
Given some time, I hope to come around to the "firm yet dignified" approach, but don't expect to recruit me into the punching cult, as fun as that sounds.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 22, 2008)

butch said:


> I've seen the '10 %' stat pop up here now and again, in that the rumor is at some time somebody determined that 10% of the male population is a FA. So, if that is true (or close to true), then it makes perfect sense that there are lots more fat women here than FAs, because the percentage of fat women (at least in the US) is higher than 10%.
> 
> But I'm a math faliure, so I could very well be wrong in this assertion.



That's a very good point.


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

*gasp* _Who_ voted for the last 2 options?! GET OUT! Lol!






Just kidding...


----------



## JayInBuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm definitely out about what I like. I've almost exclusively dated big women in my adult life. However, I hate in your face people whether its religion, politics, or being gay. BTW, my liberal church is accepting of all kinds so I'll be bulk mailing all of you about it.

I also think its hilarious that there are more "What the hell..." then any of the last four choices.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Apr 22, 2008)

Open about my preference for Fat women.


----------



## olwen (Apr 22, 2008)

butch said:


> I've seen the '10 %' stat pop up here now and again, in that the rumor is at some time somebody determined that 10% of the male population is a FA. So, if that is true (or close to true), then it makes perfect sense that there are lots more fat women here than FAs, because the percentage of fat women (at least in the US) is higher than 10%.
> 
> But I'm a math faliure, so I could very well be wrong in this assertion.





LillyBBBW said:


> That's a very good point.



That _is_ a good point. I just have to wonder if it's more than just simple mathematics. I'm no mathematician, but if we could do these statistics and control for the population would the numbers still be the same?


----------



## Bafta1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Out, loud and proud.

I thought I'd share this story, as a lesson to those who hide their preference. To show the difference that disclosure might make to people's happiness.

Two days ago my housemate got drunk and, in a typical inebriated fashion, told me that she'd always hated the way she looked; that she felt as though her ex-s merely settled for her and were always looking at skinnier girls. She said she'd heard a 'myth' that there were guys out there who found chubbier women attractive. She said that meeting me had helped her in her journey of self-acceptance. That she had never met anyone before who was willing to stand up and say "I like big women".

I was really moved to see how, in this girl - who looks tiny to me - being open about what I find attractive has actually made a difference.


----------



## olwen (Apr 22, 2008)

Bafta, that makes me happy and sad. Happy you helped her change her mind, but sad that she felt that way about herself.


----------



## eyesforyou (Apr 22, 2008)

I am most definitely out and proud, but that's the way I am for most things, but I try real real hard not to be all up in your face about it. If someone is bashing ignorantly you can bet I will step up to the plate and crack skulls but I try to make sure it's warranted.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Apr 22, 2008)

*As an FFA, I voted working my way out; but when I think about it, i am more the "beauty is beauty, I'ld date a skinny guy." I am attracted to all body types - although I prefer big guys - it's more about whether I find him good looking.*


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2008)

If anybody asks me I'll tell them I like big women, but I don't wear it on my sleeve... although I do have a fat girl tattoo.



fa_man_stan


----------



## Tina (Apr 23, 2008)

Then that's _under_ your sleeve.


----------



## James (Apr 23, 2008)

I hesitated and then went for the 'out, loud and proud' option... 

I dont know if I'm down with 'loud' though... somehow it conjures up a very un-british image...


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 24, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Out but not broadcasted*
> 
> Actually, I'm _proud_ about it too, but it's not something I yell to the world. I do not see it as something that needs to be broadcast to everyone. It's just me.



I tend to have problems segueing info into everyday conversation, so yeah.

"Have you heard what the weather's going to be like?"

'I LIKE FAT GIRLS!'

:doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 24, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> I tend to have problems segueing info into everyday conversation, so yeah.
> 
> "Have you heard what the weather's going to be like?"
> 
> ...



you've just got to be slick about it.

how is the weather? 

Me: jiggly

what do you mean jiggly? 

Me: I mean, it's kind of squishy out there, you know, lotsa pudge going on"

are you trying to tell me that you like fat girls?

Me: exactly


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> you've just got to be slick about it.
> 
> how is the weather?
> 
> ...



Real, or imagined...I love the conversations that you post.

They make me laaaaaaaaaaaaaugh.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I am seriously considering getting FA embroidered on a ring so I can do this and y'know, I don't want them to forget that they've met a true FA for a while. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> you've just got to be slick about it.
> 
> how is the weather?
> 
> ...



I just need to use my new ring to start up the convo.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm shocked that 125 people have participated in this poll and not ONE PERSON hit the secrecy button, even under cover of anonymity. I thought we'd at least see a few.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 24, 2008)

Littleghost said:


>


nice ring! It would leave quite a...mark. Ta-pow.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't see an option for anonymity; not that I would've. For that matter, I don't see any option for 'peeking' at the voters.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 24, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> I didn't see an option for anonymity; not that I would've. For that matter, I don't see any option for 'peeking' at the voters.



I mentioned in my initial post it was an anonymous poll. Way to dash my hopes Littleghost.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I mentioned in my initial post it was an anonymous poll. Way to dash my hopes Littleghost.



Sorry, I just meant that it looks like you didn't have to worry about the possibility. I'll shut up now. :bow:


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 24, 2008)

Voted the first option.

I could have voted "Beauty is beauty" a few weeks ago if it weren't for an unfortunate event involving a friend of mine who has dealt with eating disorders(anorexia, bulimia) most of her life.

We were both at a party though we did not go together, it just so happened we read the same myspace bulletin and showed up. 
After several drinks and in a rather stoned and stunned state she confessed to me her undying love. 
I summoned forth my greatest Oscar Wild impression and cast her down with an elegant, "Sorry, I like fatties." as I danced across the living room to chat it up with a lovely apple shaped girl about her Star Wars shirt.

My poor, thin friend was crushed. She was already well aware of my preference but had assumed she could test my metal or that I might some how decide spontaneously that I enjoy the sharp stabbing pain of hip bones protruding from the abdomen whilst boning ladies. Nay my friends and fellow fat admirers: This is one FA who does not.


----------



## QuantumXL (Apr 27, 2008)

Out but not broadcasted. If they want to know they can ask me.


----------



## CuriousKitten (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a FFA who is pretty out loud and proud. In addition to being an active member of the BHMFFAconnection, I am also working to organize BHM FFA events in Iceland. I wrote an article "Iceland: Land of the Beautiful People?" which is awaiting publication in the english newspaper here. You can see it in the BHM FFA section of this site.

I'm also willing to talk to or help any FFAs who might still be in the "closet". So feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 28, 2008)

_
Out, loud and proud
Out but not broadcasted
_
A combination of 1 an 2.
Out, proud but not broadcast.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 29, 2008)

out loud and proud...but im american so everything i think/feel is loud and proud. 
just kidding.

i mean...
it is pretty clear im into fat people.


but i agree... beauty is beauty. i can find thinner people attractive, but i tend to exclusively date people with something "on their bones..."

i have a shirt i wear alot.. it says "cute in front..." then as i walk away it says "sexy in back"


----------

